# Orange Wood Tooth picks



## Nawakwa (Jun 6, 2007)

Found this some twenty plus years ago in an old house.


----------



## Nawakwa (Jun 6, 2007)

two more pics after this


----------



## Nawakwa (Jun 6, 2007)

I wanted to do all four at one time.


----------



## Nawakwa (Jun 6, 2007)

Last one


----------



## cobaltbot (Jun 6, 2007)

Hey awkawan pretty cool.

 Click the embed pictures in post box and we lazies won't have to open your attachments.

 tlaboc


----------



## Nawakwa (Jun 6, 2007)

I need to take a look at what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Nawakwa (Jun 6, 2007)

Apologies for the extra posts


----------



## Nawakwa (Jun 6, 2007)

#3


----------



## Nawakwa (Jun 6, 2007)

#4 What's yall's guess at age? Just curious.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jun 6, 2007)

I couldn't guess the age. It's plenty old though. Were there any tooth picks in the container? Very COOL find. Kelley


----------



## Nawakwa (Jun 6, 2007)

No tooth picks, it was actually found one piece at a time. Long story short. The row house was condemned by the city and had been the storage unit of an obsessive old pack rat. Nice old mid 1900's structure and the only thing holding it up was habit. The bottom floor had ten foot ceilings and we almost constantly bumped our heads on those ceilings as we climbed around the bags and boxes of old clothes and junk. If you've ever dug a privy then you can imagine what we were up against. It was days before we could uncover enough floor to really get serious one of us even found a wood cook stove the second week. We found the base down stairs somewhere and the top was half way up the stairs. I decided someone should check out the basement and was the only one dumb enough to try the steps. It was a deep basement! Half way down the stairs I was on..... the stairs beat me to the bottom of the dirt basement. I KNOW how Wiley E. Cyote felt in all those cartoons.


----------

